# ~The Scroggrotto~



## woodsmantoker (Jul 18, 2012)

*View attachment 2260216View attachment 2260217View attachment 2260223

Open Forum for All Scroggers! 
*_
Chat, Networking, "My Life" Sharing, Image Dropping, Journal Linking, Product Compare, Design Swap, Technique Talk, Idea Searching, Video Posting, Education, Entertainment, ENJOY! _​_
_*"A culture has been born, a united community of cannabis trellising gurus has now this place to speak and be heard." 
*
Woodsmantoker~​


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 19, 2012)

I do more than scrog. 

Fish, Explore Remote Alaska, Wildlife Biology & Environmental Science UAF, Commercial Fishing, Winter Subsitence Hunting, Jewlery Carving (Shed Walrus Tusk Ivory, Mammoth Tusk Ivory), Moderate for RIU, Alaska Winter Trapping, Photography Journaling for my Son, Tidal River Ice Fishing, Wildlife Photography, Tenderman/Crane Operator, etc... 


Patients of Alaska are limited to 6 plants. ONLY 3 Mature and flowering at any one time. SCROG makes it worth it. Cost would outweigh the effort and reward if I were not a scrogger... 

View attachment 2260356


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 19, 2012)

amazing pictures mate and a cool new thread nice work im subbed


----------



## Nitegazer (Jul 19, 2012)

Ah, good to find where you landed, Woodsman-- I was worried that you skipped town. Sub'ed fo sho.


----------



## Nitegazer (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a question for Woodsman, or anyone else who has been scrogging or a while.

I'm running some Jillybean, Vortex and Lemon Skunk and am looking for the best choice of a clone mother. Of course I'm looking for strong branching, lots of trichs, flavor and quality of high. 

I just don't know if the height or stretchyness of the plant matters, since it's going to be under a screen anyway. Do you have an opinion on the importance of height in the selection of a mother? Are there any other considerations that should be part of my selection process?


----------



## Dirtfree (Jul 20, 2012)

Whats up Woodsman? How ya been? Are you still running solar to power your grows?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice woodsman what do you scroggers think


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 21, 2012)

Nitegazer said:


> I have a question for Woodsman, or anyone else who has been scrogging or a while.
> 
> I'm running some Jillybean, Vortex and Lemon Skunk and am looking for the best choice of a clone mother. Of course I'm looking for strong branching, lots of trichs, flavor and quality of high.
> 
> I just don't know if the height or stretchyness of the plant matters, since it's going to be under a screen anyway. Do you have an opinion on the importance of height in the selection of a mother? Are there any other considerations that should be part of my selection process?


Nice, I really appreciate all three strains your running pal. Lets make sure I am on the same page, your asking which strain to use as a mother? What phenotype to select? I am a bit confused sorry but I will shoot anyways. 

Subs line; I would recommend learning what pheno you have and just how the plant will perform once flowered. His line has variations that are far different from one another. There are exceptional mothers to be had though. 

Lemon Skunk from DNA made one of my favorite crosses to date, I call it Spiked Lemonaid. Its a really lemony LS crossed with a cut of Vortex that I found in 2007 that I stuck with. 

The Lemon Skunk alone is a large plant with big foliage. She can eat. Makes a nice scrog, and fantastic finish. 

Jilly, ran it several times and again I have to suggest doing your pheno selecting first. (Oriah did a Jilly here a while back. I think it was 1000 watts, smaller pheno, search it in grow journals)

If you had good select from each strain, I would honestly have a hard time choosing myself... Nice lineup pal!


Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 21, 2012)

Dirtfree said:


> Whats up Woodsman? How ya been? Are you still running solar to power your grows?


Howdy buddy, been a while eh? Good to see ya. 

I myself am not. I am kinda out of the growing gig for a bit though I coach and what not.. You know me  
Out of Alaska for a bit as well. A few gardens that I have helped with are using solar power to charge D-cell banks that are used for various things. One of the gardens has a bank of water drums that are about 12 feet off the ground. The lady with the show had breast cancer and lost a major portion of upper body in the process and uses a E-Z-Go (go cart on roids), to bring a single drum full out to her site. She then simply drops in hose from an inline pump that is connected to her battery (solar charged). She fills her "tower", then uses the raised water to gravity feed her 70' long green house. 

Its nice to have bright blue drums hanging in the air without worry of the eye in the sky... 

I started a personal run a while back (noted it in ETS/SUPP) but got really sick shortly after and handed it over.. Its not easy these days for this fella. No complaints though, I am here. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 21, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Nice woodsman what do you scroggers think



I think your enjoying something you will likely do again, and again!
What do you think about your run brother!? 

Viva La Sativa! 

Thanks for the share pal, Enjoy and keep us posted. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Nitegazer (Jul 21, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> Nice, I really appreciate all three strains your running pal. Lets make sure I am on the same page, your asking which strain to use as a mother? What phenotype to select? I am a bit confused sorry but I will shoot anyways.
> 
> Subs line; I would recommend learning what pheno you have and just how the plant will perform once flowered. His line has variations that are far different from one another. There are exceptional mothers to be had though.
> 
> ...


Thanks, man. Glad you think the strains are winners. My next run will be Kali Mist, Sannies Jack, and Killing Fields. Going more Sativa than I have before. 

Back the the question at hand. I was particularly asking about how to choose a pheno within a particular strain. I just don't know if height or stretchyness matters much, since it will all be below the screen. I'd like to hear your thoughts about scrogging tall stretchy plants vs. plants with shorter internodes. I appreciate your insights.

Peace.


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 21, 2012)

a unwanted guest in my back yard


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 21, 2012)

Nitegazer said:


> Thanks, man. Glad you think the strains are winners. My next run will be Kali Mist, Sannies Jack, and Killing Fields. Going more Sativa than I have before.
> 
> Back the the question at hand. I was particularly asking about how to choose a pheno within a particular strain. I just don't know if height or stretchyness matters much, since it will all be below the screen. I'd like to hear your thoughts about scrogging tall stretchy plants vs. plants with shorter internodes. I appreciate your insights.
> 
> Peace.



I only have a few before I need to run, Ill get back to you on this one; I would like to spend some time with you folks on this one. Its a really good question. 

Until then,

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 21, 2012)

just found the thread, and subbed..

started my seedlings last week in the search for a mother there from reg seeds, a haze strain but not sure as to which, seeds donated and the bro couldn`t remember the exact name, so spin the wheel and see what we get.....

at the moment theres 8 possible females vegging under 4 (36w) 6500k cfl`s, with 2 (65w) 2700k bulbs to be fitted in the homemade hood later tomorrow, there were on an 18on 6 off light schedule until yesterday when i cut that too 17on and 7 off just too help the roots along that little bit..

also transplanted them from the seed trays into 3 litre tubs, where they`ll stay for at least another two weeks, then its flipping to 12/12 and the fun really begins...


my scrog area (in theroy) will measure at least 2.5ft by 4.5 to 5 ft in width and lenght, final pot size will be ten litres with a hempy type filling with a "res" at the bottom, feeding daily and flushing once a week , soil for medium... 

so lots of questions for you lot as this is my first atempt at scrog.. 

now after last grow i had some issues, not enough yeild with the cfl`s and other family stuff that meant moveing my modest room so plants were stressed etc etc..
yeilded about 1oz a plant but took forever under the cfl...well i taught so anyways..

so this time the veg cabinet will use the 6500k as these work really well here giveing lush green plants..

plans are to flower under a 600w hps or 2 if plans work out or more the finances, if its one then i think i will have a try at vert scrog of some decsribtion hahahahaha..

as i said its in its infancy at the moment and i`ll stick up some pics as i go, and get my camera back from the guy thats borrowed it.....


----------



## ru4r34l (Jul 21, 2012)

Another great thread WMT (hope you don't mind the short hand), Subbed and always +rep to you!

Here's my current grow, goes into 12/12 tonight.

Here's how the started off







and here's what they are now (7 weeks)







GHS Lemon Skunk - top left
G-13 Labs Blueberry Gum - bottom left
Barneys Vanilla Kush - top right
GHS Cheese - bottom right

regards,


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 21, 2012)

ru4r34l said:


> Another great thread WMT (hope you don't mind the short hand), Subbed and always +rep to you!
> 
> Here's my current grow, goes into 12/12 tonight.
> 
> ...



looks awesome, have you an idea of how much your yeild has increased since you have started scroging, even a fair estimation... newb scrog grower and just pondering on it ....


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 21, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> I think your enjoying something you will likely do again, and again!
> What do you think about your run brother!?
> 
> Viva La Sativa!
> ...


Scrogging is the best, I love the fact that one plant all of a sudden looks like 5..!! SLH is the best a fine haze is just hard to find nowadays .. I'm using a uvb so I'm hoping it pushes it to the limits


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey Drfrank just wanted to give you my idea on uvb lighting and how come there bad our atmosphere blocks out almost all UV lighting if it didn't nothing would grow and life as you know it would not exist on Earth . uvb lighting not only causes cell break down in plants , it also causes Genetic issues it causes Cancer, and other diseases to humans 
 Plants grown under artificial don't get a lot of uv light, most "grow lights" are only really interested in photosynthetic spectrum. Your plants may get sun burned because they aren't used to uv light. When growers move plants from under lights indoors, I always remind them to "harden off" their plants. Basically, they put them in a semi shaded spot, and work them up to full sun if that's what they need. If you just stuck the plants in the viv, at ground level they might get some minor burn, but the plants closer to the bulbs, might get severely burned, and actually die. If you can start them off farther away from the bulb, and then slowly move them closer if you're really worried about killing something from uv burn(plant wise). UV burn will turn leaves a straw kind of color. I am assuming that we're talking a new uv bulb here too, and not one that has lots of hours on it, since that will probably change the uv output just like it changed the lumen output.
Sorry for longish post, hope that better explains it for you.Physiological and developmental processes of plants are affected by UVB radiation, even by the amount of UVB in present-day sunlight. Despite mechanisms to reduce or repair these effects and a limited ability to adapt to increased levels of UVB, plant growth can be directly affected by UVB radiation.Indirect changes caused by UVB (such as changes in plant form, how nutrients are distributed within the plant, timing of developmental phases and secondary metabolism) may be equally, or sometimes more, important than damaging effects of UVB. These changes can have important implications for plant competitive balance, herbivory, plant diseases, and biogeochemical cycles.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 22, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> Hey Drfrank just wanted to give you my idea on uvb lighting and how come there bad our atmosphere blocks out almost all UV lighting if it didn't nothing would grow and life as you know it would not exist on Earth . uvb lighting not only causes cell break down in plants , it also causes Genetic issues it causes Cancer, and other diseases to humans
> Plants grown under artificial don't get a lot of uv light, most "grow lights" are only really interested in photosynthetic spectrum. Your plants may get sun burned because they aren't used to uv light. When growers move plants from under lights indoors, I always remind them to "harden off" their plants. Basically, they put them in a semi shaded spot, and work them up to full sun if that's what they need. If you just stuck the plants in the viv, at ground level they might get some minor burn, but the plants closer to the bulbs, might get severely burned, and actually die. If you can start them off farther away from the bulb, and then slowly move them closer if you're really worried about killing something from uv burn(plant wise). UV burn will turn leaves a straw kind of color. I am assuming that we're talking a new uv bulb here too, and not one that has lots of hours on it, since that will probably change the uv output just like it changed the lumen output.
> Sorry for longish post, hope that better explains it for you.Physiological and developmental processes of plants are affected by UVB radiation, even by the amount of UVB in present-day sunlight. Despite mechanisms to reduce or repair these effects and a limited ability to adapt to increased levels of UVB, plant growth can be directly affected by UVB radiation.Indirect changes caused by UVB (such as changes in plant form, how nutrients are distributed within the plant, timing of developmental phases and secondary metabolism) may be equally, or sometimes more, important than damaging effects of UVB. These changes can have important implications for plant competitive balance, herbivory, plant diseases, and biogeochemical cycles.


Thank you Dr G. I had heard several different things about uvb.. its naturally occurring outdoors and in the video ( link at bottom ) it mentions uvb as one of the reasons for more resin production ( sunscreen ) and that it activates more thc.. check it out .. I have been worried about it burning but I keep the bulb a decent distance... This is also a haze which are more prevalent closer to the equator where uvb levels are higher ... I do have 7 haze plants going without uvb.. 4 under a .1000 and 3 under a 400.. so I'll definitely be able to have a taste test.. hehehe.. muahahaha

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DlfiI78uN3Ks&v=lfiI78uN3Ks&gl=US


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 25, 2012)

morning fellas, just a little update help keep the thread going, the plants are nice and tight noded only at there 5th set of 3 so still only babys...

have some clones comeing the weekend hopefully that are female so i might be able to get a screen going sooner than i tought, there a kush strain i belive, unsure really until they arrive..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 25, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> morning fellas, just a little update help keep the thread going, the plants are nice and tight noded only at there 5th set of 3 so still only babys...
> 
> have some clones comeing the weekend hopefully that are female so i might be able to get a screen going sooner than i tought, there a kush strain i belive, unsure really until they arrive..


Sounds good, how's the branching on kush? I'm liking the branching on this haze .. check out some pics..


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 26, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Sounds good, how's the branching on kush? I'm liking the branching on this haze .. check out some pics..



didn`t get them in the end, donor has mites and last thin i need is them little blighters about the room....


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 26, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> didn`t get them in the end, donor has mites and last thin i need is them little blighters about the room....


Better safe then sorry !


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 27, 2012)

too true doc, and especially with those little so and so`s......

the seedlings are comeing on good tho, so we should have mothers in a week or two...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 28, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> too true doc, and especially with those little so and so`s......
> 
> the seedlings are comeing on good tho, so we should have mothers in a week or two...


 Very nice, I'm about to clone my mom's and chop em... I'm going Mom a clone.. because this heat has been uber tough on them..  .... But here's an update..


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 28, 2012)

ah doc, i can`t wait until i get that far..... couple weeks should do it but dawn i hate waiting..

also why not flower the mom instead of the chop?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 28, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> ah doc, i can`t wait until i get that far..... couple weeks should do it but dawn i hate waiting..
> 
> also why not flower the mom instead of the chop?


The heat pretty much caused her to lose what would have been my clones from the lower branches..I'm figuring a massacre of clones... I have another grow going with a 24 plant capacity ...so I'm figuring I will make every remaining bit a clone..which would be less than 24.. and start a perpetual veg to flower.. where I'll veg some longer.. and hey one of those will be the new mom.. the reason why I'm not flowering her is because I'm at my limit..and hey..her last breaths will put out maybe 15 clones.. and my other mom..the renaming 9


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 28, 2012)

get you now....

i was looking into cutting out my veg and haveing multiple females in the 2litre bottles under the screen, if you have heard of that method? have never tried it but i have the space for about 20 so should also increase the yeild aswell, as stated have never tried this before so could be makeing a big mistake but i could really do with the incresed yeild..

so its get 2ltr bottle cur top off it, turn it upside down and place it back on top of bottle, bottle is filled so acts like the res, fill the upside down top with perlite and place clone in it.... after a week of veg to get some roots going there then flipped to flower, giveing lots of small "plants" but esentially there just colas!!! this make sence to anyone???


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 28, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> get you now....
> 
> i was looking into cutting out my veg and haveing multiple females in the 2litre bottles under the screen, if you have heard of that method? have never tried it but i have the space for about 20 so should also increase the yeild aswell, as stated have never tried this before so could be makeing a big mistake but i could really do with the incresed yeild..
> 
> so its get 2ltr bottle cur top off it, turn it upside down and place it back on top of bottle, bottle is filled so acts like the res, fill the upside down top with perlite and place clone in it.... after a week of veg to get some roots going there then flipped to flower, giveing lots of small "plants" but esentially there just colas!!! this make sence to anyone???


I f*cking love the idea, i would probably run the ones underneath soil so that way i wouldn't have to worry about root rot and/or having to worry about oxygenating the roots. 6"pots i could fit six on each side of my bucket. 12 extra colas sounds good to me!


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 29, 2012)

yeah soil is a better more forgiveing medium, alright, the oxygenating was a concern and the rot, but so far i haven`t found that many grows doing it that way so info is kinda scarce....

sounds like a plan tho.... also might work with the "bed" of soil instead of the pots, but thats a step too far this time, maybe when theres a few full jars here i`ll try the bed, for now tho i`ll run with lots of colas on the screen....


----------



## ru4r34l (Jul 29, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> get you now....
> 
> i was looking into cutting out my veg and haveing multiple females in the 2litre bottles under the screen, if you have heard of that method? have never tried it but i have the space for about 20 so should also increase the yeild aswell, as stated have never tried this before so could be makeing a big mistake but i could really do with the incresed yeild..
> 
> so its get 2ltr bottle cur top off it, turn it upside down and place it back on top of bottle, bottle is filled so acts like the res, fill the upside down top with perlite and place clone in it.... after a week of veg to get some roots going there then flipped to flower, giveing lots of small "plants" but esentially there just colas!!! this make sence to anyone???


sounds alot like SoG to me

regards,


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 29, 2012)

srog sog.... its all bud..

if it works out hahahaha....


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 29, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> srog sog.... its all bud..
> 
> if it works out hahahaha....


The ultimate bud production combination! We've created a MONSTER!!!!!muahahaha


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 30, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> yeah soil is a better more forgiveing medium, alright, the oxygenating was a concern and the rot, but so far i haven`t found that many grows doing it that way so info is kinda scarce....
> 
> sounds like a plan tho.... also might work with the "bed" of soil instead of the pots, but thats a step too far this time, maybe when theres a few full jars here i`ll try the bed, for now tho i`ll run with lots of colas on the screen....


The bed is great, you get really wide bushy plants, the branching matches root width.. my space can fit one more Bucket, so next time I might run a double Waterfarm scrog!!! Muahahaha


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 30, 2012)

uuuummmmmmm double water farm......(to be said like homer simpson).....hahahaaha...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 30, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> uuuummmmmmm double water farm......(to be said like homer simpson).....hahahaaha...


Lmfao, yeah I'm ordering the bigger version this week.. I've been having a debate with a friend... Do you guys and gals think it's a better idea to scrog indicas or sativas? I like the haze so far and its really branchy, but my next run will either be, critical kush or...blue dream haze..


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 30, 2012)

think its down to personal choice there, if you like the body stone then it would be sativia or the heady stone its the indica..... just my take now so don`t depend on it hee hee.....


i personally don`t think it matters scrog wise but i could be wrong....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> if you like the body stone then it would be sativia or the heady stone its the indica..... /QUOTE]
> 
> I think you got that backwards - but we know what you meant.


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 30, 2012)

hahahaha see without a smoke the ould brain gets everything backwards....

comeing up on two weeks dry, think its the longest i`ve ever went without bud so please excuse


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 30, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> The bed is great, you get really wide bushy plants, the branching matches root width.. my space can fit one more Bucket, so next time I might run a double Waterfarm scrog!!! Muahahaha




https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/546006-world-hempy.html



follow the link and see the 2litre bottles in operation..... alot fancier that what i was talking about but you get the idea from the pics and i do belive it would work in soil too..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 30, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/546006-world-hempy.html
> 
> 
> 
> follow the link and see the 2litre bottles in operation..... alot fancier that what i was talking about but you get the idea from the pics and i do belive it would work in soil too..


nice! i had heard about hempy style but i never really gave it much thought.. but after checkin out the thread its not bad at all.. i'm going to be taking clones tomorrow so maybe if i have some extra clones i'll give it a shot


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 30, 2012)

thats just the thing i was talking about with the two litre bottles .... even if your "plants" got to 1 ft, of just bud... now obvious its going to take time to dial in the growing with each persons own ability to grow and learn the method but with a screen i think amazing yeilds are possible, and for someone that grows for personal use it really cuts down on the cost of growing...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 30, 2012)

most def.. i'm trying to max out this haze yield to justify the time growing... other than the fact that i love the bud it produces i have to say its probably my favorite strain so far.. i'm just wondering if i went to a high yielding 8week strain what would i grow.. any favorites anyone?


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 30, 2012)

have some bag seed going that supposed to be a haze, as you know with bagseed its a crap shoot, i can say one thing tho.... it was cracking smoke.

another reason the single multiple cola idea shines as it cuts the time to just flower after the roots are establised in the bottles...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 31, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> have some bag seed going that supposed to be a haze, as you know with bagseed its a crap shoot, i can say one thing tho.... it was cracking smoke.
> 
> another reason the single multiple cola idea shines as it cuts the time to just flower after the roots are establised in the bottles...


I f*ckin love hazes ...playing some sports, spending time outside, everything more colorful and vivid, it's the best ...I ran a SoG last time around, I enjoyed it but, I wanted to see if a screen using the same space could produce more..It's all about experimenting..


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 31, 2012)

with you 100% there dr frank...

one of the guys on the irish thread is at the minute experienting with mainlineing, its quite fantastic how nugbuckets does it, i`ll throw up a link for you to check it out


https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


sorry woodsman for the thread links in your thread but just the experimenting and results shown in the thread, i had too share..


----------



## alienrain (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm scrogging and for some reason my plant grew all fubar...there were tops all around but some tops just took over and completely overgrew the other ones. How can I best keep the canopy even? Should I be putting them more or less in rows? I know I kinda put the new shoots wherever they would fit. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 31, 2012)

did you top her before the screen? could be genetics? what strain? fem or reg or even bag seed?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 1, 2012)

alienrain said:


> I'm scrogging and for some reason my plant grew all fubar...there were tops all around but some tops just took over and completely overgrew the other ones. How can I best keep the canopy even? Should I be putting them more or less in rows? I know I kinda put the new shoots wherever they would fit. Thanks for the help.


well what i did what i had 4 main branches and i streched her to each corner as she reached the edge i started wrapping her clockwise(main branches) and the new side branching across the middle... i ended up flipping the lights with much thanked advice when the screen was about 60-75% full.. she's a haze so she streched and filled up the rest of the screen by day 12 of 12/12.. i am also running her in a waterfarm by herself under a 600 hps with a 26watt 10.0 reptiglo uvb. 
Shes drinking about a gallon a day and i'm keeping her ph between 5.6-5.8 ...


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 1, 2012)

Quick Update on my 4x4 SCRoG, you can click on the image to go to the thread! 



regards,


----------



## curly604 (Aug 2, 2012)

whats up woodsman toker! great new tread man i just found your old one and then stumbled upon this! great stuff man just getting into the scroging game but ive been growing for a few years now and have always wanted to try it out , seems the time has finally come  im an led grower as well so i think that makes for a cool experiment havt seen all too many led scrogs  cant wait to learn from what looks like some of the best  cheers all and happy growing..... pics to follow


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 3, 2012)

plants are now at four nodes and began to strech as i`ve started watering regular were onto feed next watering so should quickly get some height into them now...

bring on the screen hahahahaha...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 4, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> with you 100% there dr frank...
> 
> one of the guys on the irish thread is at the minute experienting with mainlineing, its quite fantastic how nugbuckets does it, i`ll throw up a link for you to check it out
> 
> ...


hey man it applies i could see a main lined screen with the 4 branches at the one node streched to each corner of the screen and all the branches theoretically would be equal so a screen would actually fill in very evenly.. interesting.. i may try it out..


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 5, 2012)

yes it does lend itself to many ways of growing, intresting stuff indeed....


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 5, 2012)

Gettin scroggy


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 6, 2012)

starting co2 today, just the cheap way with vinegar and yeast, should help the plants along that little bit tho....

looking good dr frank, question tho, why do you not trim some of the fan leaves to make it more manageable? not all them now but some to "tidy up" the screen...

do you remove all branchs under the screen?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 6, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> starting co2 today, just the cheap way with vinegar and yeast, should help the plants along that little bit tho....
> 
> looking good dr frank, question tho, why do you not trim some of the fan leaves to make it more manageable? not all them now but some to "tidy up" the screen...
> 
> do you remove all branchs under the screen?


I'm liking the cO2 idea, ... I cleared out everything that I didn't think would make it to the screen by the end of stretch.. I figured having a good amount of leaf would help her absorb as much light as possible... I did remove all fan leaves under the screen, funny you mentioned it, I was planning a clean up/flush and res change tonight


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 6, 2012)

just a shot in the dark really, but i see what you did there, and thanks now it explained to me it`ll prob stick..

i do tend to learn by doing than absorb it from text, looks good and i see now its a good thing that for all intence purpose`s (spelling) its better to let her get a little "overgrown" (yet not totally filling screen of course).....

i`ve had some growth and glad to say a little smell, maybe its just me, but also some what look like preflowers, nice tight nodes still so i lifted the lights a little to help them up just a little...

the co2 i think takes two or three days to start working and even tho the rooms not air tight i feel its worth a shot...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 7, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> just a shot in the dark really, but i see what you did there, and thanks now it explained to me it`ll prob stick..
> i do tend to learn by doing than absorb it from text, looks good and i see now its a good thing that for all intence purpose`s (spelling) its better to let her get a little "overgrown" (yet not totally filling screen of course).....
> i`ve had some growth and glad to say a little smell, maybe its just me, but also some what look like preflowers, nice tight nodes still so i lifted the lights a little to help them up just a little...
> 
> the co2 i think takes two or three days to start working and even tho the rooms not air tight i feel its worth a shot...


i've never used co2.. are you putting it under the screen or does it really matter? hows your screen coming along? have you gotten it in place?


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 7, 2012)

not even close to it, still vegging mothers i`m afraid..

went small hempy style in soil to push roots, there only couple weeks old from seed at the minute and the upward growth has only really begun in the last few days thats on batch one, i have another that are 2 weeks behind those aswell so should find two good mothers from them, then i`ll clone and flower the mothers, vegging the clones into the screen as the mothers flower...

i know i know but from seed is a killer, and a mate sent me the regs so kinda have to grow them out (he`s a member hahahaha)

is also kinda why i love your set up aswell, gives me a great marker to aim for so keep the info comeing...


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 7, 2012)

never used the co2 either by the way doc, just experimenting this grow is all..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 7, 2012)

thanks man, its been a learning experience.. i've been at it for a few years but this is my first scrog/waterfarm/uvb... but it's progression is amazing.... and everyday shes getting bigger!!! good luck man i'm in for the ride... keep the info/pics coming


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 7, 2012)

take a few when lights on in the morning, i`ve only been at it for a little over a year, only three grows in learning and upping the room as i go, first were cfl grows, all around the 600w mark and more than enough lumens but just wasn`t getting the yeild needed too supply my wife and i in smoke and no where near enough to mae some hash or canna butter, so my first hps grow with scrog and hopeing for the best this time hahahaha heres hopeing.....


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 7, 2012)

yeah, my first few grows were ok... my very first was a test run from really good bag seed.. not bad.. but i just wanted to be ready for my SLH.. i've been getting used to her and what she needs.. and its crzy as you dial in they just look soooo happy


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 7, 2012)

i`ve a good few regs here from the mate, there a strain of the haze family, unsure which really, silver i`m lead to belive, flowers will tell...


if its potent enough i`ll keep clones if not its on to the next strain..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 7, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> i`ve a good few regs here from the mate, there a strain of the haze family, unsure which really, silver i`m lead to belive, flowers will tell...
> 
> 
> if its potent enough i`ll keep clones if not its on to the next strain..


gotta keep it moving... i was fortunate to have to solid strains from opposite sides of the spectrum.. the ak hits you in the face and makes you look silly.. lol but the haze is just outta this world... i have a blue dream haze that i may run next.. super silver haze x blueberry.. i'm just hoping its as branchy as the slh.. it loves the screen!


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 7, 2012)

the shanti i grew out last year after being topped was branchy as a mother f......

only topped once aswell.. can`t wait to get things going but as you know its a game of patience this growing...


----------



## kaine84 (Aug 7, 2012)

hey ppl i have a question I have read a whole lot about scrog and it will definitley be my next grow. I understand everything about it except one thing how do u get all those branches read one thing that said to top your plant as soon as it drops its coddling leaves but that would only make 2 tops and it looks like there are 20 branches coming through the screen so how do u get that many branches to come through?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 7, 2012)

kaine84 said:


> hey ppl i have a question I have read a whole lot about scrog and it will definitley be my next grow. I understand everything about it except one thing how do u get all those branches read one thing that said to top your plant as soon as it drops its coddling leaves but that would only make 2 tops and it looks like there are 20 branches coming through the screen so how do u get that many branches to come through?


well i fmd' mine once she had about 5 nodes... she ended up giving me 4 main branches which i stretched to each corner of my screen


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 8, 2012)

kaine84 said:


> hey ppl i have a question I have read a whole lot about scrog and it will definitley be my next grow. I understand everything about it except one thing how do u get all those branches read one thing that said to top your plant as soon as it drops its coddling leaves but that would only make 2 tops and it looks like there are 20 branches coming through the screen so how do u get that many branches to come through?


well lets look at a non topped plant, it will have a cola and many branchs under that, when you top it will encourage the two top branchs to grow up to two tops, but the other branchs will still grow too, now top the same plant again and you get 4 tops and so on, or as dr frank, theres fimìng aswell but that practice i`m not good at.. 



hahahaha so it really is "Fuck I Missed" (fim) for me hahahahaha....


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 8, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> well lets look at a non topped plant, it will have a cola and many branchs under that, when you top it will encourage the two top branchs to grow up to two tops, but the other branchs will still grow too, now top the same plant again and you get 4 tops and so on, or as dr frank, theres fimìng aswell but that practice i`m not good at..
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha so it really is "Fuck I Missed" (fim) for me hahahahaha....


LMFAO!!! yeah it takes some practice but it helps you get bushes from plants that would normally just be tall and kinda branchy if you know what i mean.. i've let some SLH go untopped and au natural.. and shes a beautifull plant very "classy looking" with long delightful looking leaves.. i've also topped multiple times to get some nice bushy plants.. if you could fim and get four braches.. let her go till she gets to the screen level .. then start working her across... or you could lst the 4 branches.. and when you put the screen down she'll already be a little more full...


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 8, 2012)

topping has been my only plan of attack so far, i`ll be F.I.Ming this time round so, i`m starting to lst the three biggest plants tomorrow, simple lst by tieing to the side of the tub is all, i think my circulating fan is doing a pretty good job on stem strenght so far...

i have got it aimed right at the tho..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 8, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> topping has been my only plan of attack so far, i`ll be F.I.Ming this time round so, i`m starting to lst the three biggest plants tomorrow, simple lst by tieing to the side of the tub is all, i think my circulating fan is doing a pretty good job on stem strenght so far...
> 
> i have got it aimed right at the tho..


It just takes practice..I lst the same way but I start after the fim sets in...yeah I keep my fan on them 24/7..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 9, 2012)

Just after 3 weeks 12/12.. slh from greenhouse seeds


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 9, 2012)

Missed the pic


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 9, 2012)

doc that looks beautiful...


is it a fast flowering strain? we already know you got the gardening skills, throw a good strain at you and i bet the results are quite spectacular....


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 9, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> doc that looks beautiful...
> 
> 
> is it a fast flowering strain? we already know you got the gardening skills, throw a good strain at you and i bet the results are quite spectacular....


Well greenhouse says hydro as early as 9 weeks.. however all catalogs have it listed as 10-12 weeks .. I'm planning on giving her the 10.. unless she's showing earlier ... She's fattening up daily...


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 9, 2012)

hahahaha i`m going to have too stop checking this thread.. i feel sooooooo far behind hahahahaha....


long flowering strains ...god its torture, have a feeling that these hazes are going to kick my ass there aswell...

the first batch are comeing along daily now, and the second batch are not tooo far behind them, i`ll stick up a pic later just pop out now and snap some...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 9, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> hahahaha i`m going to have too stop checking this thread.. i feel sooooooo far behind hahahahaha....
> 
> 
> long flowering strains ...god its torture, have a feeling that these hazes are going to kick my ass there aswell...
> ...


I know but I always say its worth the wait, hits quick and lasts long.. I love hazes...how far in are you again


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 9, 2012)

only really starting doc, still looking for mothers, and these are my hopefuls..


theres two batchs here you can see the taller ones, as i hempy`d them there only takeing off in the last couple of days, so another week should see me ok to flip them to 12/12, there still on 18/6


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 9, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> only really starting doc, still looking for mothers, and these are my hopefuls..
> 
> 
> theres two batchs here you can see the taller ones, as i hempy`d them there only takeing off in the last couple of days, so another week should see me ok to flip them to 12/12, there still on 18/6


Looking good, how tall before your screen?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 10, 2012)

Pic update day 24..12/12


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 10, 2012)

looking really good doc, i think i can truly say batch one has hit the res at bottom of the tubs...

gained at least an inch in growth and a good bush out aswell, another week until topping but going to start the fim tomorrow, any tips doc!!! could use them.........


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 10, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> looking really good doc, i think i can truly say batch one has hit the res at bottom of the tubs...
> 
> gained at least an inch in growth and a good bush out aswell, another week until topping but going to start the fim tomorrow, any tips doc!!! could use them.........


all i normally do is fim once... and since she is a haze and branchy i placed the screen about 19 inches.. above.. so i waited and and the screen acted like a lst.. i vegged her out till she filled about 60-75% of the screen.. 
depending on how bushy you might get diff results.. the haze is branchy with good node space so she filled in the middle very nicely.. 
for indicas the say to have the screen lower.. 
mainly just keep tucking and streching her until about day 12 after the flip.. i posted in my journal everyday since flip, check it, had some experienced people comment and help


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 10, 2012)

that the one in your sig? def check it out.....

do you not top? just to drive on the lower branch aswell.. haven`t tried it in scrog yet, and if you do, how do you find they react....

why 19inch from screen, can you not have it at 12 say, seems plenty, but thats just an ignorant guess dude, have no practical yet, also screen strenght, important to have a strong one or is this really not that important?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 10, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> that the one in your sig? def check it out.....
> 
> do you not top? just to drive on the lower branch aswell.. haven`t tried it in scrog yet, and if you do, how do you find they react....
> 
> why 19inch from screen, can you not have it at 12 say, seems plenty, but thats just an ignorant guess dude, have no practical yet, also screen strenght, important to have a strong one or is this really not that important?


i don't top because i get lots of branching off the haze and as i stretch my 4 main branches horizontally across the screen plenty of new sites appear waiting to fill up the middle.

19 inches is what i've found in a lot of my research i guess with tall branchy plants that gives it the space it needs to fill in underneath.. where an indica would be 12 inches because they don't grow taller i guess and arent as branchy.. 

Screen strength.. i hear a lot of people debating on what they think is best.. i'm using plastic netting with 2 inch squares.. its pretty rigid and the U shape that i'm using is keeping the net in place picture an archway supporting the weight using the arch with the keystone..(but upside down)
i'm picturing the force driving up from the plant is dispurst to the top of the U which is supported by the base, so the system is rigid..

i figure streching the 4 branches across to the corners of the screen is like a lst... she filled in about 2 weeks.. i flipped the lights and 12 days after i stopped tucking and streching..


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 10, 2012)

i have yet to decide what to use as a screen i`m hopeing to come across some wire 2 by 2 inch fence material...

been debateing lights aswell doc, my flower room is 6ft across by 2ft deep and as high as i will need, so for decent yeild would you say 2 400whps or 4 250whps...

the u shape i will also incorperate, a small vert grow if you will hahahaha.


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 10, 2012)

+rep for that aswell, in spirit, can`t rep anymore...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 10, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> i have yet to decide what to use as a screen i`m hopeing to come across some wire 2 by 2 inch fence material...
> 
> been debateing lights aswell doc, my flower room is 6ft across by 2ft deep and as high as i will need, so for decent yeild would you say 2 400whps or 4 250whps...
> 
> the u shape i will also incorperate, a small vert grow if you will hahahaha.


well i have my waterfarm in a space similar to what you're describing.. about 8 feet deep and 30 inches across.. but it gets HOT i have an aircooled 600 hps.. just make sure to keep things well ventilated.. i have a light mover which i may use however my scrog is completely under the light by itself .. so i don't really see the need to use it.. 

i originally started with a 400 watt mh/hps... not air cooled and hated it so next time around i upgraded..

600watts are the most efficient in terms of lumen, lux whatever the good one is per watt..


----------



## curly604 (Aug 10, 2012)

your plant looks great dr frank , got a question for the group ... bought a "screen" from my hydro shop the other day and its actually a net made of bungee cord that hooks to the side of the tent its pretty cool but im worried if the bungee is gonna be enough to hold up 3-5pounds of fresh hooch??? any input is greatly appreaciated cheers all.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 10, 2012)

curly604 said:


> your plant looks great dr frank , got a question for the group ... bought a "screen" from my hydro shop the other day and its actually a net made of bungee cord that hooks to the side of the tent its pretty cool but im worried if the bungee is gonna be enough to hold up 3-5pounds of fresh hooch??? any input is greatly appreaciated cheers all.


i think it should hold, i did get a good tip from flowamaster with just adding a second screen/net above for support..
i believe the plastic screen that i'm using was purchased as part of a 25 foot roll


----------



## curly604 (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks dr , ya im thinking either two of the ones i got or maybe a cut of fencing for the bottom and use the bungee more open screen for the top one.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 10, 2012)

yeah that sounds good, the only reason i wonder is,... is the cording to it "bungee like", because it sounds like it may be able to support it.. since a bungee streched tight has some strenght to it.. maybe bungee on the bottom and up top string?.. so you can close and adjust your squares to hold the buds upright...


----------



## curly604 (Aug 10, 2012)

not a bad idea man i will give a think about that, thanks doc!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 11, 2012)

No prob, yeah that's why I scrogged .. I didn't want to worry about supporting massive buds in different locations on different plants ... I have 1 screen and one direction of growth...Up, and fat


----------



## dhmessiah (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but how do you change/clean your res' w/ that screen on top. I'm thinking about scrog for my next grow and this is one thing i can't find info on. Thx in advance guys.

Dhmessiah


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 11, 2012)

dhmessiah said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but how do you change/clean your res' w/ that screen on top. I'm thinking about scrog for my next grow and this is one thing i can't find info on. Thx in advance guys.
> 
> Dhmessiah


check out my grow in sig .... in the shots from under you'll see a blue tube.. that tube tilts to the left or right to allow you to drain it... i use a kitty litter bin it holds about 5 gallons.. so enough to drain the rez, and flush the rez.. 2gals each.. Also keep in mind to have your container raised to allow the water to drain ... my bucket is on a custom cart/scrog


----------



## dhmessiah (Aug 11, 2012)

Ah, I see. That would work w/ a dwc setup using 5 gal. buckets, but how would you change/ clean airstones?. Or does the waterfarm not use airstones? I'm not familiar w' those setups. I have another questiob for ya, but ill post it in your grow. Thx for the quick reply Doc.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 11, 2012)

dhmessiah said:


> Ah, I see. That would work w/ a dwc setup using 5 gal. buckets, but how would you change/ clean airstones?. Or does the waterfarm not use airstones? I'm not familiar w' those setups. I have another questiob for ya, but ill post it in your grow. Thx for the quick reply Doc.


lots of good questions.. Well the waterfarm does not use an airstone underneath.. however i ran an extra tube down the main shaft and added an airstone underneath..
I don't clean out the airstone.. physically.. i'm beginning to use flora klean prior to my rez change once a week. with the waterfarm system apparently you end up with a brick of roots the size of the container.. from what i've researched.. so rather than risk trying to clean out the bucket and damage roots.. its not worth it and my baby looks healthy as can be..


----------



## dhmessiah (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree, she does look damn healthy. I always have problems w/ my airstones clogging w/ nutes. I have to cclean them every week when i change nutes. I hate the stupid things. I"m thinking about runnin a rdwc system scrog style. Do you see any problems w/ that?


----------



## Laney (Aug 12, 2012)

LST had worked very well for me. I used it on all but one plant this year, and in combination with topping on about 20% of those. I'm considering an outdoor SGROG setup next year for part of my grow. My main quesion is, what are the advantages of SCOG over LST for the outside grower?


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 13, 2012)

Laney said:


> LST had worked very well for me. I used it on all but one plant this year, and in combination with topping on about 20% of those. I'm considering an outdoor SGROG setup next year for part of my grow. My main quesion is, what are the advantages of SCOG over LST for the outside grower?


Nothing, as far as I am aware there are no height restrictions outdoors , unless your hiding from your neighbour then you porbably want to keep your plants below fence level.

regards,


----------



## Laney (Aug 13, 2012)

Our nearest neighbor is a mile away so I guess LST is good enough. I will definitely SCROG if I ever do an indoor grow. I might try scrogging one plant next year to compare yields.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 13, 2012)

dhmessiah said:


> I agree, she does look damn healthy. I always have problems w/ my airstones clogging w/ nutes. I have to cclean them every week when i change nutes. I hate the stupid things. I"m thinking about runnin a rdwc system scrog style. Do you see any problems w/ that?


Yeah, sounds good.. how many sites are you going with? I've decided to flush before every rez change for 2 hours.. 1tsp/gal of florakleen with distilled water... Have you thought about dwc?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 13, 2012)

Laney said:


> LST had worked very well for me. I used it on all but one plant this year, and in combination with topping on about 20% of those. I'm considering an outdoor SGROG setup next year for part of my grow. My main quesion is, what are the advantages of SCOG over LST for the outside grower?


I think you will yield more, scroggin', mainly because instead of the plant using energy making popcorn buds that would have been at the bottom of the plant... All the extra energy would be put into an even canopy, with equal light distribution.. all day, instead of one side getting morning light and the other afternoon light .. 

A scrog is like lst.. but in the end instead if a bush you have a flatbed of bud..


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2003/05/prweb65803.htm

Sorry folks I have been VERY VERY busy! I will be back soon. Stay tuned in fall is doing wonderful things for us in our neck of the woods!


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 14, 2012)

in for the long haul here woodsman...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 14, 2012)

*Advantages to Scrogging Outdoor*
*
Workable Canopy Control* Scrog puts things where you want them. Weather your in a wheel chair or beastly tall, no one really wants to bend or stretch to garden. Scrogging puts it all in your lap if planned accordingly *most folks underestimate the size of a trained plant outdoor*. 

*Support and Protection* While other gardens take a beating from mother nature, scrog gardens battle the perfect storm. Experienced gardeners can tell you what a perfect season brings; WORK. The last thing most of us want is our monster colas hanging on the ground and every which way for us to prop, string, stake, and hang. Scrogging keeps them where they belong, and after the season is complete, the screen can be flipped upside down for drying and defoliation. *proper planning is always key, secondary support helps with towering colas, continue training until onset of flowering, make screens in sections that can be managed for and during harvest time they make great racks!*

*Pest Management*  Spraying the underside of leaves never seems like a simple task; unless the hole plant is flat and the leaves can easily be accessed under a screen 
Spraying the canopy of a scrog garden is kind of like watering the lawn, that simple. " I like to walk or roll under my canopy, sprinklers can do the work above."
Keeping crawling insects away from bare stalks is allot less demanding than the vegetation at the base of a bush. Having a screen to hang things from also means that sticky traps, fans, sprayers, zappers, etc. can be ideally positioned. 

*Quality* Improvement *As with indoor scrog, no vegetation below the screen means all or nothing above. If all production is above the screen, harvest is measured in top colas only. Consequently, the overall quality* of a scrog garden is ultimately superior to crops which contain a percentage of lesser dense material than mature cola/buds, higher leaf to calyx ratio, and under developed/under ripe flower. 

*Quality: pertaining to all aspects controllable by gardening practices


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 14, 2012)

LST outdoor produces large plants however, typically the branches are then positioned in a manner of which does not lend well to the weight put on during flower production. 

Trellising manages most problems from that point on, hence the reason SCROG is preferred.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 14, 2012)

good to have you back woodsman, yeah i'm really digging scrogging.... complete control..

View attachment 2295317View attachment 2295319


----------



## curly604 (Aug 14, 2012)

looking very nice dr. frank i too am loving the switch to scrog like you say total control and you only have to worry about one girl


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 16, 2012)

curly604 said:


> looking very nice dr. frank i too am loving the switch to scrog like you say total control and you only have to worry about one girl


Thank you! Exactly one plant 600watts all my focus..


----------



## curly604 (Aug 20, 2012)

Promised some pics earlier and can now post again with ease so without further adue here is my current SCROG growing 1 giant plant under 600w's of led light its at day 28veg and things are looking great! Cheers all happy growing!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 22, 2012)

I got "sold" at a friends store on a "sweet deal" so I have now switched to a growonix GX1000  Thanks folks! 

"Oh and cant forget the booster pump there woodsman, never know when you might need that extra 1000 gallons per day" ha

Enjoy the gifts people, as will I! 

I think Ill take a shower in RO water today! 
"Just thought I would tell someone" 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 22, 2012)

News:

Got an invite yesterday to a place where some folks wanted to "chat". We did some idea swapping and figured 16,000 watts looks better over a screen. Got the "sure" on filming a run for ya fine people of the scroggrotto. So I fell through on getting the last images of a "larger" fully scrog caregiver op and again my apologies. Lets see what happens this time. This is the only heads up I am giving as to not shatter hopes and dreams if sh*t goes wrong. 
ETA - Late Oct

Stay Tuned

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 28, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> News:
> 
> Got an invite yesterday to a place where some folks wanted to "chat". We did some idea swapping and figured 16,000 watts looks better over a screen. Got the "sure" on filming a run for ya fine people of the scroggrotto. So I fell through on getting the last images of a "larger" fully scrog caregiver op and again my apologies. Lets see what happens this time. This is the only heads up I am giving as to not shatter hopes and dreams if sh*t goes wrong.
> ETA - Late Oct
> ...


Sounds good, unfortunately my last one kicked the bucket.. but I have a brand new clone that will become a scrog of epic proportions...!!! (For a 600 )


----------



## munchies7 (Sep 10, 2012)

Awesome scrog but hey mother fucker can u stop killing wild animals??? Jesus i hope i never ran into u bullet at ur senseless brain


----------



## ae86 grower (Sep 10, 2012)

munchies7 said:


> Awesome scrog but hey mother fucker can u stop killing wild animals??? Jesus i hope i never ran into u bullet at ur senseless brain



??? am i missing something here??


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 10, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> ??? am i missing something here??


different orbit i guess.. lol... maybe on that deathstar crazy amount of thc apparently


----------



## ae86 grower (Sep 10, 2012)

so upon further tought doc, i`m kinda glad that i the scrog didn`t happen first off, i wasn`t "ready" for it ...

but after messing with cropping and topping and all the other fun ways of growing coupled with the root experiments, (watering-starveing schedules to push them) i think were there, the seedlings on the go should give me a healthy mother and the room is a little more dialled in for it, venting and stuff..

just the boreing vegging to do now..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 10, 2012)

I hear you... its all a learning experience.. i'm working on different nutrient regimens trying to find the most explosive combo..in my thread some of those pics were only 5 days apart.. and the grew like crazy.. i'm getting the new scrog ready.. well clone that is..

and i'm going to be posting a seed list on my page .. 17 strains.. whichever 2 get the most votes will be cracked and cloned for atleast 2 cyles.. so get your votes in post should be up within the hour....


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 12, 2012)

munchies7 said:


> Awesome scrog but hey mother fucker can u stop killing wild animals??? Jesus i hope i never ran into u bullet at ur senseless brain



Google: Native Yupik Alaskan and Subsistence Living 

The answer is no. And yes, I am a mother fucker or I would not be a father. duh.


----------



## mytwhyt (Sep 12, 2012)

All the while muchies sits at BK chowing down on a Whopper... I guess all the domestic animals are on their own?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 12, 2012)

Cannabis cultivation is not the only subject of which I spend a conceded effort thinking critically about... My way of life, morality, and manner in which I provide without a negative impact on ecosystems and life cycle populations for instance is some of them, my carbon footprint another. BTW, were you threatening me with a lead bullet? or was that copper? Could have sworn you were against displacing animals for mined ore... 

Mytwhyt:  

Name a native population of people that has survived though history on veggies only, that also made it through a frozen winter... Good luck. 

I love scrog talk, but I can talk talk too. Thus this page... Love the anti meat eaters arguments. Too few and far between. Was it God or Evolution that failed us and gave us these silly canine teeth?

There's allot more to this woodsman scrogger's life than screens and wildlife buddy. Thanks for the comments that help prove the point! I truly encourage you to continue the dialog as it will help educate both of us and anyone bored enough to read it.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 17, 2012)

Garden better be blooming, cause the bread winner took a dive! 
Know how they say, too much of a good thing is a bad thing... well.. there right. 

WOodsmantoker~


----------



## curly604 (Sep 18, 2012)

thats a crying shame woodsman


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow... would ya know, of all plants in the greenhouse this year, an AUTO took first place as the biggest plant... How the tides have turned folks!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 24, 2012)

Autolope cleared 12 feet tall, Tundromatic X Chocolope

Time to scrog one eh?


----------



## Bumbaclat (Sep 25, 2012)

Woodsman! I need your guidance. I posted in the "Enter The Scrog" thread but got no love. 

This is my screen as of this morning. I'll just post a link as it is a large panorama. I can post a smaller version here if you like 

http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh618/powerpow70/photo-9.jpg

How full is this screen? Is it time to switch to 12/12? The strain is 40% sativa although it is listed as being medium height


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 25, 2012)

Bumbaclat said:


> Woodsman! I need your guidance. I posted in the "Enter The Scrog" thread but got no love.
> 
> This is my screen as of this morning. I'll just post a link as it is a large panorama. I can post a smaller version here if you like
> 
> ...



Howdy pal, 

Sorry about the issues, Rollie and I have clarified some things and evidently I am in no control of what goes or stays in my own thread, though this was my only reason and interest in moderation here at RIU. I no longer comment or moderate that thread, or any thread here at RIU for that matter. again sorry pal. 

All I asked, for four years was for people to keep that thread about scrog. It was my feeling that for that very reason, it was what it was. I felt that folks were interested in a place where they did not have to wade through bull shit, and comments unrelated to the topic. I was also of the understanding that it some how was RIU rule that folks stick to the subject matter... Guess not. 

Feel free to make a stink about it if you like, or just let it go as I have. I put this thread up so as to give an appropriate place for "Scrog folks" to converse about anything including non related material, but don't spend much time at RIU any longer or I would likely have posted all of the work and gardens that I have been involved with over the last year and there would be a whole lot more to talk about... I have a business and a child, they keep me happy and occupied and my past years work is now being published and I hope to get things completed before my health becomes an issues again. I would like to tour around the country again and do more expo's and workshops, maybe some time we all can sip some joe together and down a do right doobie over the latest screening topics at an event, maybe CO? 

I am assuming your running several plants under that screen, it looks to be a bit crowded under there. Maybe let your tops grow up through and see how many you have that reach above, then remove whats below. What you'll want to use to fill the remainder of the screen, is newly created tops that emerge from the branches that you are continuing outward however, the tops of each branch are actually what makes its way outward, not the secondary branching necessarily. Focus on symmetry when training, and yes being sativa dom can play a role in the plants screen-ability, but most likely the strain or phenotype, and how responsive (or the lack there of) the plants are to your hydroponic solution play the greatest roll in how well they will train and fill evenly.

Depending on your vertical limitations, I would suggest allowing some vertical growth above the screen on all tops, and allow them the distance between screen holes, as the vertical height above the screen before moving them outward. *rather than keeping everything below and cramped* Then remove all foliage below the plain. 

GL and much love,

PS, large leafed plants in small spaces: You can remove the largest leaves as to expose new growth, then manage growth as they emerge through the early parts of flowering on into full swing. Expose as many new sites as possible before flowering. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okOw_VVl4eE&feature=related


----------



## DrGribble (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm gonna get in here... I just plastered a bunch of my photos from my Journal in the Hempy thread... So I assume doing so all over again is kind of poor form but if you wanna see what I got going on at the moment it's in my signature (Day 9 Flower) two types of SCROGs and light orientations simultaneously.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2012)

First grow scrog questions.8 days into 12/12 with pistils showing all over and the screen is pretty full.How long can I continue to tuck and how fragile are the bud sites?


----------



## Bumbaclat (Sep 30, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> Howdy pal,
> 
> Sorry about the issues, Rollie and I have clarified some things and evidently I am in no control of what goes or stays in my own thread, though this was my only reason and interest in moderation here at RIU. I no longer comment or moderate that thread, or any thread here at RIU for that matter. again sorry pal.
> 
> ...



thanks for the detailed response Woodsman. I'm on page 94 of the "Enter The Scrog" thread and you're still all over the place at that point in time (October 2010). I didn't know things had gone south. 

I took your advice and removed a few fan leaves that we're blocking bud sites. I also thinned it a bit under the screen. I'm going to totally clear it out down there after the stretch is over. 

What are you getting published?


----------



## unda de radar (Oct 8, 2012)

Its all about the height buddy. Thats the main concern you should have. The stretchier the girl, the higher the screen is placed. The the higher screen then effects the lighting. soooooo a nice bushy indy with minimal stretch can be under a low screen but the stretchy saty's need a higher screen. How much height is your grow room? can your lights be raised or lowered? If you had 6 girls in a cabinet in a scrog setup, can u still access the back plants for maintainance etc? Start your planning with the 'end in mind'. ie... i want scrog, i have room for 4 girls, i have a 4x4x6h space, i can reach under and ontop of all girls for maintainance, i have a 600w hps with room to raise and lower, i want a neg pressure extraction system which means holes in walls for air intake and a 1000mm fan extracting into a carbon filter because its venting directly into my living space, heat is a real b-arch in scrog setups due to the large surface area of leaves under the light which is quite close to the tops. Air movement is critical!. a fan in your room is paramount!! maybe even 2 fans... just to get that air moving across the plants and to keep the heat from the light manageable. 
lol, its all fun n games getting it right, good luck with the planning etc!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 10, 2013)

Back with a new scrog ... Check it 
Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just switched my veg to scrog.... my 12-12 area i plan on switching to scrog in 3-4 weeks when i take some out. I need pointers please. ... my 12-12 is a 4x4 tent opend and added a light making the area 4x8 . So i will be vegging for 3 weeks more. What should i expect here? 

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 15, 2013)

Your yields will vary based on how long you veg, lighting, nutrients, and health of your girls.. what's your lighting and strain?

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Eurohigh (Nov 19, 2013)

Critical+ from Dinafem 5 weeks into 12/12 since i flipped... My first sativa like plants so made a misake and should had trained them longer..


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Nov 19, 2013)

My Critical + looks nothing like that mainly indica with zero stretch.Wishing I had your pheno.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 19, 2013)

To me,that looks like a very Sativa influenced phenotype - leaves are very slender & serrated.
I think someone has been busy training.



Eurohigh said:


>





ThegrowerMOJO said:


> My Critical + looks nothing like that mainly indica with zero stretch.Wishing I had your pheno.


----------



## Eurohigh (Nov 20, 2013)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> My Critical + looks nothing like that mainly indica with zero stretch.Wishing I had your pheno.



Its from 8 seeds not clones.. All of them is looking sativa like..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice my next scrog waiting and my other finishing 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 13, 2013)

Harvest time... 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Growan (Feb 28, 2014)

Sooo.... anybody else thinking I've over vegged?!? before and after training...
12/12 today. hey, what's the worst that can happen... Too many bud sites?!? Gonna have to work at reigning this one in... advice welcome. (No, not from you Tony)


----------



## Growan (Mar 10, 2014)

I seem to have a full screen...
If you discount the first week of 12/12 (seems to be the done thing) I'm now a couple of days into flower. If I can get 6 inches vertical growth now I forsee 100-120 tops here. Time will tell if that's too many. There's 6 plants under there, so in theory plenty of root structure to supply the good bit with what it needs.
Not much left under the canopy now after thinning out for a couple of weeks, little by little.


----------

